# Small Cell Regression



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

I never heard of any system for extracting pollen from combs. It´d be nice to be able to whirl them around and harvest that delicious honey-soaked pollen!!

As far as those combs interfering wioth the regression process, I would not worry toomuch as long as the combs can be kept to the outside of the nest structure, or be put above for honey storage.

Splits will very much benefit from pollen, especially if there is a natural shortage.
Pollen is often preserved for long periods of time in a freezer . . . freezing entire combs is a different story!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The main thing is to end up with small cell in the center of the nest. I tend to put the pollen on the outsides and the frames of all drone comb on the outsides and the smallest worker brood in the center.

Reuse them as you wish. You can extract them and then scrap the wax. You can crush and strain. You can feed them back by uncapping and putting them over the inner cover. Whatever works for you and your system of equipment.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I've had the same problem sorting small cell frames. In my situation there's only a week to ten days between the net consumption and net storage of honey. That doesn't give much time to sort out empty combs as most combs will contain brood,some food reserves, etc. And then the clover flows will start.

I still have about 8 supers of small cell comb I would like to sort out, but it's full of honey. And I haven't found the right point in time to feed it back without it becoming impacted with more honey or brood.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Dennis,
I thought you only had TBHs now ?!?


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Things I've done:
Separate the combs from the hive by setting an excluder and empty deep above the inner cover, then topping with the boxes of comb.

Invert the boxes of comb so the honey runs out and cells are inverted so the bees can't store in them.


----------

